# Orchid Zone caudatum now in flower



## Denver (Sep 22, 2015)

My caudatum(s) from Orchid Zone are now flowering. I am really happy with the two plants and while I have a distinct favorite among the two, I am glad that the two plants actually turned out fairly different. I'll hopefully have a friend come take better pictures while the flowers are still in good shape but went ahead and took some phone pictures last night in case that doesn't occur. Not the best pictures but pretty good for a phone...

First plant with flash:





Without flash:




A little closer up:




A close up:




The two plants next to one another with flash:




The two plants without flash:




Closer up of both plants:




Close up of second plant:


----------



## valenzino (Sep 22, 2015)

nice ones...do a sib cross....


----------



## Hamlet (Sep 22, 2015)

Very, very nice. Attractive plant habit, too.

Can you share some culture info? Mine is growing really well but doesn't want to flower. Five or six growths but no flowers yet.


----------



## trdyl (Sep 22, 2015)

Such huge flowers from such small plants.


----------



## troy (Sep 22, 2015)

Very nice!!!


----------



## MaryPientka (Sep 22, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2015)

Wonderful caudatum.


----------



## abax (Sep 22, 2015)

I like the photos without the flash much better, but all the
photos show wonderful, well-grown plants.


----------



## Clark (Sep 23, 2015)

Those are great.


----------



## Bjorn (Sep 23, 2015)

really like it !


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2015)

Pretty nice for green Phrags!


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 23, 2015)

very nice


----------



## orchidman77 (Sep 23, 2015)

Love those long-petaled Phrags!


----------



## Kostas (Sep 23, 2015)

Your caudarums are awesome!! Very beautiful plants and flowers!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## gnathaniel (Sep 24, 2015)

So nice! Great job blooming both at the same time, too. These ought to be even more spectacular in a few years.


----------



## dodidoki (Sep 24, 2015)

Great flowers, one of the best I have ever seen, very nice contrast between compact plant and big flowers!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 24, 2015)

Lovely.


----------



## eaborne (Sep 29, 2015)

I love the flowers in this Phrag. section!


----------



## Justin (Sep 29, 2015)

great!

parallel evolution to paph sanderianum!


----------



## Kawarthapine (Sep 30, 2015)

Very Nice Sepals!

Reminds me of Repunzal paph from Zephyr orchids in Toronto.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick (Oct 3, 2015)

YaHoo:drool:

I love them!!


----------

